# WOW....just.....WOW!!



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@Gumby-cr you've gone way above on this gift brother. Seriously blown away by the generosity and much appreciated!

Guy's just check this out......

Your the man Adam!























Sent from the garage


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Cigar Rage!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Hahaha, Gumby is a mean SOB
Great bunch of sticks Joe


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Holy mother of Saints! Nice !


Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Niceeeee! Score one for the green guy.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice! :jaw:


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

That mean green claymation machine. Great job @Gumby-cr enjoy the smokes @ Kidvegas

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that's a classy beatdown @Gumby-cr


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice! Great work, Gumby


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow!! That’s an amazing hit!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Is your house even still standing? Nice hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

That right there is a good old fashion beating......Nice work!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Your welcome again :grin2: I was actually planning on hitting you awhile back then you disappeared from the boards for a bit. That Opus is only like a month old so you may wanna hide it for awhile. Enjoy the smokes and welcome back again.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

You know there are laws about beating up on a Kid.....

Only thing missing is the Gurkha.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Fly little birdie fly! 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Fly little birdie fly!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


HA!!

Sent from the garage


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Crazy awesome hit there


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Now that's a fine Ash Whooping right there! Great job @Gumby-cr


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy crap! Adam is definitely ruthless, I've felt his wrath before too. Very nice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Jeez, Gumby's taking guy's out one by one.
Another sweet strike!


----------

